
Show HN: Hex 2048 - meatbundragon
https://jeffhou.github.io/hex-2048/
======
meatbundragon
Hi! This is a game that I implemented as a hexgrid-variant of 2048. I usually
lurk on Hacker News and this is one of my first projects. Please give feedback
if you try the game! I've really enjoyed programming it and hope you'll enjoy
playing.

~~~
danieka
I really enjoyed it and played it for a good half hour. But I think that maybe
it should be a bit more difficult or go a lot faster.

If you compare it to the original this is much easier, maybe because of
additional squares, or maybe because I can move in more directions. Either way
the game did not become challenging for me (played until I had 2048 as my
largest tile), I frankly got bored before it got difficult.

Maybe you could solve this by increasing the tempo of new tiles. E. g. throw
in an 8, or 16 every once in a while. Or maybe add two tiles per movement
sometimes.

Also, and this is more of a curiosity, I use the Dvorak keyboard layout and
would have been nice if I could have used the same keys as Qwerty, even though
I have different mappings. Don't know if it can be done and you really should
not spend any time on it :)

~~~
meatbundragon
Thanks for playing the game! You're definitely right, the pacing of the game
feels slow right now. Too much time, but not enough effort to reach any
reasonable achievement... I also have a slight suspicion that because of the
six-directional game controls, there's more careful thinking for each move on
average, so the game feels longer but maybe easier since the difficulty is
amortized across all the moves rather than concentrated at particular
junctions like in the original 2048.

I'll play around with different settings (thinking about adding up to three
blocks each move)! If you have any suggestions or bugs, the repo is public on
GitHub.

[https://github.com/jeffhou/hex-2048/issues](https://github.com/jeffhou/hex-2048/issues)

